# OKAY!



## MegK (Aug 23, 2007)

so this is my final decision:

going to make my 33 super awesome and then when i get my own place get my dream 75 with discus community

so now with my 33, instead of getting some "largest that can fit" i want to make it a pretty amazonian community somewhat

so far my new stocking im thinking to add 1 more peppered cory and 2 bronze, maying a total of 6 corys. and i wanted to add a trio of ottos

any other ideas  me and my mom thought it would be cool to have a shoaling fish that will always stay together, any ideas?


----------



## Fat_Fender_40 (Sep 10, 2007)

If you're going with amazonian, try some cardinal tetras or neon tetras. Cardinals have the red stripe all the way down the body, while neons just have it on their bellies. Neons you can get at nearly any pet store, while Cardinals you may have to oder from Pet Solutions or Dr. Foster's.

Hatchet fish are good shoaling fish that stay at the surface of the water, just make sure that you have a lid on that tank.


----------



## Falina (Feb 25, 2007)

A shoal of neons or cardinals like mentioned would be lovely.

To keep with the SA theme you could add a pair of rams or apistos maybe.


----------



## MegK (Aug 23, 2007)

hm neons.. how many would be good? i kind want another shoal in there of something a bit bigger than a neon

i would hav to see about rams or apistos, it depends what i can find at the LFSs


----------



## Falina (Feb 25, 2007)

Penguin tetras?

Depending on what other fish you have you could have 20-25 neons.


----------



## MegK (Aug 23, 2007)

those are neat. how many do u think i could do with a the bottom dwellies and the neons?


----------



## Falina (Feb 25, 2007)

If it were my tank:

6 cories
6 penguin tetras
12 neons
Pair of rmas/apistos


----------



## MegK (Aug 23, 2007)

hmm i like Bolivian rams.

maybe a pair for those, with my corys, ottos and neons and penguins?

edit: actually, i kinda like tiger barbs, but i kno they have a tendency to be evil. how many would be safe with my other fishies?


----------



## Falina (Feb 25, 2007)

They would be sagest with any fast moving fish. The problem I forsee is that the barbs are happiest, and least evil as you say, in larger numbers and you don't have room for a full school of them especially since thy are such active fish. Tiger barbs get bigger than a lot of folk seem to think.


----------



## Lupin (Aug 2, 2006)

MegK said:


> hmm i like Bolivian rams.
> 
> maybe a pair for those, with my corys, ottos and neons and penguins?
> 
> edit: actually, i kinda like tiger barbs, but i kno they have a tendency to be evil. how many would be safe with my other fishies?


IMO, I'd stick with only neons and penguins when mixing mid dwellers with cories and otos. Tiger barbs seem to be risky to me regardless of their number. I'd never mix cories with notorious fin nippers to play it safe and they may as well be outcompeted for food considering tiger barbs know how to really pick everything well.


----------



## MegK (Aug 23, 2007)

hm ok. its just that neons are so boring and i want lots of colour


----------



## willow (Sep 9, 2006)

hi
just my two pennies worth..........
you could just have a barb tank,plants and wood,
it would look lovely,or
i'll echo the other members opinions,and say
don't mix the barbs,it is a risk.
The cardinals would make a fantastic show in a large group.


----------



## MegK (Aug 23, 2007)

hm

ok how about this idea:

6corys
3 otto cats 
15 neons
2 rams
and another small shoal of a tetra of some sort?


----------



## willow (Sep 9, 2006)

sounds really nice  
how long before you get to do it ?


----------



## MegK (Aug 23, 2007)

well my cousin was supposed to give me his old turtle tank this weekend, but i have to wait a few more weeks because he is slow.

and then when i can move my turtle, i can set up my 10 gallon and then put my little corys in there while i redo my 33

so it all depends on when i get my cousins tank lol


but that stock plan i just said would be good right?


----------



## willow (Sep 9, 2006)

i hate waiting,so i can understand.
yup i think your good to go.


----------



## MegK (Aug 23, 2007)

hurray!


yea i want it RIGHT NOW but i cant.. and my cousin lives like 5 hours away.. so that sucks that when hes done i cant jsu go over and steal it

but i will when hes done with it and i have a free weekend.. lol


EDIT: another question. about rams. i dont really want any babies, so 2 males or 2 females?


----------



## willow (Sep 9, 2006)

well hope he won't take long then,
tell him we're all waiting. :lol:


----------



## MegK (Aug 23, 2007)

lol he better hurry up cuz i want my fishies happy! right now the tank is BLAH

i saw bronze corys today and i had to buy them before i never would see them again (they only come around once and awhile.. psh)

anyway, brought them home by BUS! my boyfriend kept them in his sweater cuz it was so cold out  


ill post pics when i put them in the 10 gal when i redo the 33

they are so cute  i love corys, they are so active

anyway, about rams again, 2 males or 2 females?


----------



## Falina (Feb 25, 2007)

I would actually say a male and a female. I know you don't want babies but they don't spawn readily and if they do you can remove the eggs as I think they are happiest in a male and female pair. However, if you want 2 of the same sex I think there would be less agression with 2 females than with 2 males.


----------



## tophat665 (Sep 30, 2006)

You could go with Diamond tetras. They're a sort of iridescent silver that might nicely offset all of the reds in the neons. Lemon tetras are pretty low key, but well fed under subdued lighting with a dark background and substrate and live plants (best display for tetras in general) they can really live up to the name. Ditto Flame Tetras (Von Rios).

What else? Pencilfish might be cool if you have a good lid. They're a more top strata fish, have the same sort of low bioload impact as neons, and have a unique rest position (sort of the opposite of a headstander), that can be a nice effect. They do jump, though.


----------

